# Sadzīves tehnika >  Beko veļas automats.

## defs

Mani uzaicināja apskatīt to zvēru-elektroniska vadība,tagad laikam kompis nojucis.Kad ieslēdz,tad drusku ielaiž ūdeni ,tūlīt pārtrauc laist ūdeni un ieslēdz sūkni. Sūknis kādas 5 min pastrādā,tad pilnībā izslēdzas tas aparāts vispār. Lielais motors vispār negriežas,pogas neviena neklausa.Ir beigusies garantija,bet lietots esot apmēram 15 x pa diviem gadiem.
 Motoram nekas virsū nav tecējis,viss izskatās svaigs un smuks.Vizuali apskatot nekas nav dedzis,nekas nav arī citādi bojāts. Es nezinu,laikam kaut kas tajā kompī nojucis. Uz tā rakstīts 5203XBN 2818190100 INESYS 37106 SWAK60HA39A.
Nu vo-turku brīnums. Es tagad pat nezinu-ko jautāt? Laikam tas kompis nez vai kaut kur nopērkams.

----------


## guguce

Dažās bekās kādreiz bija Elektrolux plates 
(droši vien izbrāķētās vai nošpikotās).

----------


## Texx

Varbūt spirālē beigta vai temperatūras, ūdens līmeņa devējs Varbūt kaut kur nav kontakts. Bet vispār neesmu liels specs varbūt maldos. Ansius noteikti zinās ko vairāk, jo ieteica man reiz labu risinājumu ķibelē ar vienu Indesit.

----------


## ansius

Beko ir diez gan cimperlīgs kompis un viņš var neiet daudzu iemeslu dēļ. sāc tiešam ar elementārām lietām. piem. vai ir pabeigta pēdējā programma (ko rāda uz ekrāniņa kad ieslēdz un pogas nespied?)

presostats - kamera, trubiņa ir tīra? jo kau kāds netīrums var arī neļaut slēgties presostatam, jo tad atveram vārstu un udens līmenis noteiktā laikā nemainās mašīna uzskata ka ir kļūdas situācija un drošības pēc izsūknē ūdeni ārā un izslēdzas,
t* sensors, te gan ir jāzina jau konkrēti, tā kā es no galvas diemžēl neatceros kas lācītim vēderā nezināšu cik Kohm ir jābūt pie istabas t*. parasti tas bija kaut kas ~4.7k vai 5k ja kāds zin labojiet, sen jau ka neesmu labojis nevienu mašīnu  :: 
spirāli ir jāpārbauda pēc divām lietām, pretestības (vai spēj sildīt) un pretestīvas pret masu, tur gan megaommetrs vajadzīgs (ar ko mēra izolācijas pretestību) jo visticamākais parastais testeris ar 9v bateriju neko neuzrādīs taču pie 220v jau var būt manām noplūde.

Neesmu redzējis kaut vienu beku ar EL platēm, var jau būt... tad tad jāprasa ex šefam http://alexzz.times.lv

iesaku problēmas aprakstu krievu mēlē pa forumiem pameklēt piem www.rmbt.ru tikai ja ko tu posto tikai tad ja esi izmeklējis forumu un zini ka nav, un kokrēti aprakstī vajag vainu, precīzs mašinas modelis, u.t.t. jo tur apgrozās profiņi, attiecīgi īpaši neiecietīgi pret jaunajiem... 

visticamākais ka kompītim nav ne vainas, kompis parasti ir pēdējais kas nojūk, ja vien neesi transportējis veļas mašīnu neparezi vai nepareizi lietojis. vaina visbiežāk ir kādā no izpild- vai sensorajām daļām.

----------


## defs

Paldies,Ansius,viņam uz pogām ir tikai gaismas diodes,nekāda cita ekrāna nav.Pogas neklausa vispār.Kā ieslēdz tīkla slēdzi,tad ir tā ka rakstiju.Līmeņa dačika trubiņa tīra,mēģinaju iepūst gaisu.Pats dačiks izskatās savādāks,nekā parasts.Viņam pūšot iekšā nepārslēdzas kontakti,laikam kaut kāds elektroniskais.Virsū rakstīts SPS-A02D DC5V. Un abi malējie kontakti rāda kautkadu pretestību daži kiloomi.Mani izbrīnija tas,ka motors vispār nepakustējās.Biju izmērijis pretestību-rāda gan statora,gan rotora tinumi.

----------


## ansius

tev tad ir presostats ar barometru...

mans ieteikums ved vien uz servisu, es Rīgā nezinu labus, Ogrē varu tikai savu ex darbavietu rekomendēt. Glavenais meistars toč ir viens no LV guru tik viņam ar komunikācijas spējām biku tā... kā jau ģēnijiem  :: .

----------


## defs

> tev tad ir presostats ar barometru...
> 
> mans ieteikums ved vien uz servisu, es Rīgā nezinu labus, Ogrē varu tikai savu ex darbavietu rekomendēt. Glavenais meistars toč ir viens no LV guru tik viņam ar komunikācijas spējām biku tā... kā jau ģēnijiem .


  Es dzīvoju Liepajas rajonā,bet tajā krievu forumā jau kaut ko atradu. Pagaidam esmu kajnieks,kad sastaisīs auto,tad aizbrauksu velreiz pie tā automata. Tur meistari raksta,ka Beko ielsēdzot tas dzīvo savu dzīvi,nereaģē uz pogām....un tad varbūt,ka pat pus minūti jātur start poga,lai izdzēstu iepriekšējo gļuku. es to pogu tik ilgi netureju,kad biju notikuma vietā. Vel arī būs jāpārbauda tas temperaturas daciks.Tam automātam nav displeja,tapēc nekādas kļūdas nerāda.Uz pogām tikai gaismas diodes.

----------


## abergs

Te šis tas par BEKO bez displeja:
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=90171

----------


## defs

Ansius,tur točno mani uzreiz par idiotu pataisija tikai tāpec,ka krieviski ne tā izteicos taja krievu forumā. Gribēju tikai palūgt padomu,bet šie jau raksta anekdotes.  ::  
Varbūt varētu man paskaidrot,kas ir sevisa tests? Kā pie tā tikt? Man nekad dzīvē nav gadijies cīņa ar veļas automata kompi. Un tas,ka gribu kaut ko izpetīt un pamācīties-tas tikai kādam var nākt par labu. Bet tie krievu profesori laikam domā,ka es viņiem darbu ņemu nost.Paldies!
 Abergs,man te ir jaunaks modelis Nr.25080T. Taja failā tādu nevareju atrast.Katrā ziņā paldies!

http://safemanuals.com/user-guide-instr ... 25080-T-_E

----------


## bbarda

Iemet aci lapā,varbūt ko vajadzīgu atradīsi      http://monitor.net.ru/forum/home-service-manual-34.html

----------


## ansius

atradu def tevi rmbt, forums nav draudziigs, jo tur 95% lietotaaji ir pro meistari no visas ex padomijas. un iecietīgi viņi nav, jau brīdināju. bet gan jau tev atbidēs pa tēmu, es gan tev ieteiktu pārbaudītvisu perifēriju soli pa solim. tā kā strādā ieplūdes vārsts un sūknis, tos vari nepaŗbaudīt bet piem motors gan, (tai skaitā simistori vai tiristori uz plates, reversais relejs, teņa relejs, presostats, etc.

----------


## defs

> atradu def tevi rmbt, forums nav draudziigs, jo tur 95% lietotaaji ir pro meistari no visas ex padomijas. un iecietīgi viņi nav, jau brīdināju. bet gan jau tev atbidēs pa tēmu, es gan tev ieteiktu pārbaudītvisu perifēriju soli pa solim. tā kā strādā ieplūdes vārsts un sūknis, tos vari nepaŗbaudīt bet piem motors gan, (tai skaitā simistori vai tiristori uz plates, reversais relejs, teņa relejs, presostats, etc.


   Aha.Manas domas ir tādas,ka japarbauda pats motor pie sprieguma caur pazeminosu trafu.Ja gierzīsies normali,tad atliks paskatīt to semistoru.Neviena režīmā man motors negrib griezties.varbūt tāpēc kompis registrē avariju un steidz izsūknet ūdeni.
 Re,te ir arī kāds tests aprasktīts,varbut kaadam noder http://smanuals.ru/electronics-repair/b ... .html#lnk0
Man gan cits modelis,bet ideja tada pati.Man nevienā gadijumā lielais motors negriežas.Ar multimetru mērot liekas,ka tinumi veseli,bet var gadīties,ka enkuram starpvijumu īsslegums un tas tad nokauj semistoru.Mana praks€ ir bijis arï viens tads gadijums.

----------


## defs

Un ta šodien arī izrādijās patiesība,ka motors ar 55v 50Hz griež smuki barabanu. Bet semistoru atvērt man neizdevās pat izlodētā veidā. Tā kā es šobrīd domaju,ka 90% ta arī būs tā vaina (ja nebūs vēl kāds knifs). Es uzskatu to par vērtīgu pieredzi,tapēc te rakstu-varbūt kādam vēl noderēs   ::

----------

